# SawStop and Incra



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a 52" SawStop and am thinking about adding in Incra system to include a router table and lift on the right side. Any pictures of your SawStop/Incra systems and/or recommendations of what to get and where to purchase it from. Thanks so much.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Incra cabinet saw fence and the Incra router table fence…both are the best and most accurate systems I have ever owned. Also have an extensive group of their other tools…miter gague, measuring tools, router lift and squares…
they are American made products and based in the Dallas texas area…


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Homefully I will have this setup next month. One difference is I'm planning on putting a short router table on the left side, left of the left cast iron wing. I have all the parts except for the table saw at this point.

There are pictures on line of similar setups: https://www.google.com/search?q=sawstop+incra&hl=en&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS479US479&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=9GIxUaDwB8eQ0QHc8oGIDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=955#imgrc=_

This is one: 









Sawstop says the rails should extend to support both cast iron wings. That will require an extra set of brackets. For my left side table, I expect the shift the rails a few inches to the let and have acquired a second set of legs for the left side.

The rails are 92" long, the manual says to set them 65" to the right of the blade. That is two lengths of the 32" Incra positioner. In the picture above the rails seem to be set 7" further to the right. To support the left router table I plan on moving them 4" further to the left.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

My understanding (and I could be wrong, has happened a time or 100) is that Incra has some of the work is done in mexico. I base this on a 'assembled in mexico' label on a box i got from them. I do LOVE their products and if that is true, I dont mind (too much). I wish I had the room for the table saw, but space to the right of my saw is measured as zero. The 32" rails rest against a wall most of the time, when required, I roll the saw to the left some.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the Incra TS/LS 32" left side setup and have nothing but rave reviews for the system. What I would do differently now, if I had the money, would be to purchase separate table saw and router units. I have found that you have to really plan out your work. After you have centered your router bit for your project, you cannot then go back and use your table saw accurately without messing up your router settings. Also as for as a lift, I have a Mast-R-Lift II crank type that I wish was an electric type (with a digital readout) or a remote crank type. I have made some jigs for projects that get in the way of the crank lift hole on the Mast-R-Lift II. I also am not able to use my saw blade guard without cutting and modifying the rear rail, which I didn't do.
Just MHO and 2 cents.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL…. that's a picture of MY saw! Don't even remember where I first posted it.

The Incra TS-LS system with wonder fence for the router extension is awesome. I have been using for over three years, and it's still perfect.

This year, I am going to be selling my saw with the Incra and Router Table extension. I am upgrading to an Industrial Cabinet Saw from Sawstop with 5HP single phase. Going to outfit the new one almost exactly as my Pro Cabinet saw in the picture. May even add a second Router extension on the left side as well.

You can't go wrong with Incra. ALL of their offerings are simply AWESOME! (I own a lot of them including iBox, Original Jig, hinge jointer, measuring tools, angles, sleds, and miters). Always my first choice when looking for the type of tools they offer.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

DavidNJ, holy crap! Do you need a state license to operate that saw? That's like the antithesis of KISS.


----------



## jimbarstow (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a sawstop with the incra fence and it has made a huge difference in how I work (for the better). I use a separate router table and find that to be most convenient. Sometimes an operation goes back and forth between the router and saw and I didn't want any interference.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

The photo above with all those attachments is mind boggling "to me"!!!!!
It would take me a year to read all the instruction manuals, another year to adjust all those attachments.
I think, I will stay on the more simple side, to guide wood through a saw blade.
But, wow! That is quite a set up!


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Bampei,

That's the Sawstop (5 hp Industrial) I put my new Incra system on. Someone once asked me why I thought I needed a 5 hp saw; I jokingly stated that it didn't matter if the blades got dull as I could just force the board through. I didn't realize they were still selling the single phase 5 hp version, as I never see them listed at the typical sites. You probably won't be buying the extension table, but if you do, I found that it was a perfect fit for an outfeed table for the saw. I used the two extra L brackets that came with the Incra system (used for contractor saws) to support and attach the table to the backside of the saw.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there a sawstop braking attachment that can be fit to other table saw brands?


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

Buckethead,

Unfortunately, the system is ONLY available on Sawstop saws.

The head of SawStop has tried to get OSHA and other agencies to mandate the safety feature, but the other companies have strongly resisted as they would have to pay royalties to SawStop.

Having said that, the fit and finish, as well as the operation of their saws is unmatched in my opinion. They are really GREAT saws…even without the brake system. Highly, very highly recommended, with or without the Incra fence system.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

Don J,

That's a really great idea! Hadn't considered that at all.

If you have a picture of your setup, I'd sure like to see it! I'll have the long rails and probably another Incra TS router table extension on the right side. Having what amounts to a custom outfeed from a table already provided with the saw would be awesome.

Please post a pic!!


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a pic before I put the miter slide dados in:


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's my version.


















I love the Incra. SawStop too, for that matter.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

zzzzdoc,

you win….......


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I should have gotten the cabinet saw, but I made do with what I had.


----------



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

i've read that the incra fence can possibly trip the sawstop brake, has anyone run into this?

thanks


----------



## JustinA (Jul 18, 2018)

> i ve read that the incra fence can possibly trip the sawstop brake, has anyone run into this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> - phillywoodwork


Anything metal that touches the blade can set off the brake if you are touching the metal at the same time. I had this happen when I failed to reset my Kreg crosscut fence after making a 45 degree cut. The blade just nicked the crosscut fence. Since I was touching the fence, it set off the brake.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

AS you can see in my picture above, I put some plastic on the fence and zero'ed that surface to the blade. Works like a champ.


----------



## Todd_R (Feb 3, 2019)

zzzzdoc, that's a pretty nice setup. Looks like the Incra positioner would be in the way of the table saw fence if you wanted to cut anything much more than 15 - 20 inches. Just wondering if you have a method to quickly remove the positioner.


----------



## nashvillenative (Feb 28, 2019)

> LOL…. that s a picture of MY saw! Don t even remember where I first posted it.
> 
> - Bampei


LOL! I know this post is old, but I had to comment. That's about $25,000 worth of gold, black, and garnet you got there. Looks like a spaceship. I love it.


----------

